# Find some good espresso machine for selling online.



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello coffee lovers,

I just start up my online business by importing some coffee machine and equipment to Vietnam (small consumption). Anyone recommend for me some cheap Domestic espresso machine or small coffee roaster that can shipping to Vietnam ? I do some research on internet and I find out Fracino Piccino is a branch that quiet cheap in UK so far.

https://www.facebook.com/VietnamHomeBarista?ref=hl


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Have you considered the Gaggia Classic?


----------



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Have you considered the Gaggia Classic?


Vietnam has main supplier of Gaggia and Rancilio over there. They already offer the best prices. I looking for some special lower price for Domestic espresso machine that can use for small cafe


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I guess it depends on your definition of cheap.

Fracino is probably a good brand to buy here as it is made in the UK. I would look at the Cherub and Heavenly though as these are apparently easier to service than the Piccino which needs to be sent back to Frachino themsleves to descale! Not ideal for export then!


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I think your major problem in importing anything electrical to Vietnam will be the voltage and the electrical plug: In Vietnam the average is either the U.S. type or the Euro type while the U.K. plug is almost never used. The electrical supply may be compatible with 220 - 240 volts in U.K. compared with 220 volts in Vietnam. But you'll need to arrange for extensive testing to ensure the machines are safe.

If setting up a commercial enterprise you're going up against the likes of Trung Nguyen and Highlands not to mention Starbucks. There is also Indochine Estates Garden Cafe in Saigon. If you are selling to the home user will they be dragged away from their Phin filters and condensed milk in favour of a Cappuccino, for example.

Seems to me to be something of a mammoth task either way and will probably need a large outlay of cash to get started.


----------

